# Cutting my hair to make my helmet fit better???



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey everyone i just got my 661 flight today and its a large and a little tight, my hair is about 3.5 inches long in the front and a little shorter in the back. Would cutting my hair down to 1 inch in the front and a half in the back fix the helmet being tight??


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

w

t


f


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

i just spent 180 on the helmet and it would cost another 40 to get a extra large, would cutting my hair fix the size issue


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

New helmets always feel very tight... you can wash the liner or use it for a while and it will make it feel better.

No, cutting your hair won't do that much difference.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> No, cutting your hair won't do that much difference.


Wrong, it does make a difference, but you will need to buzz your head in order to notice the difference.

I went from pretty long hair to 1" and my FF suddenly fit right again... I am the tall guy in the middle.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mwehahaha said:


> Wrong, it does make a difference, but you will need to buzz your head in order to notice the difference.
> 
> I went from pretty long hair to 1" and my FF suddenly fit right again... I am the tall guy in the middle.


1 inch of hair wont do any difference.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> 1 inch of hair wont do any difference.


It could... but as I said he would probably need to buzz it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm... at least you are not wearing lycras in the pic. It would have been very ghay...

Btw. The girl looks hot.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Hmmm... at least you are not wearing lycras in the pic. It would have been very ghay...
> 
> Btw. The girl looks hot.


Ha, yeah my coach told us that we were all supposed too... hehehe and she is.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

dude, if you hair is thick it makes a HUGE difference. for the winter I usually have long hair and then cut it for the summer. However one year i didn't and my helmet didn't get close to fitting.. I cut it and it was moderately loose. 

try helmets one before you buy is my best advice.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Mwehahaha said:


> Wrong, it does make a difference, but you will need to buzz your head in order to notice the difference.
> 
> I went from pretty long hair to 1" and my FF suddenly fit right again... I am the tall guy in the middle.


I agree, when it gets close to gettin' my hair cut, my helmets gets tight and won't fit right. Get it cut and see....it's hair, it'll grow back while you've forgot about it and yer ridin' yer bike. I wouldn't cut it drastically at 1st, you can always go back and cut more off if you don't buzz it.

Funny thing, when I buzzed mine a few yrs back, it didn't help me at all w/sweating and being hot, it was the same if it was long or short.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I wouldn't mind riding her..... I mean.... riding with her


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

OP has a reverse mullet?
that's pretty rad.

And yeah, even if you dont have 'that much' hair, a trim can change your helmet fit quite a bit.

just say no to jailbait!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Buzzing it would probably do quite a difference.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

ryan_daugherty said:


> dude, if you hair is thick it makes a HUGE difference. for the winter I usually have long hair and then cut it for the summer. However one year i didn't and my helmet didn't get close to fitting.. I cut it and it was moderately loose.
> 
> try helmets one before you buy is my best advice.


Chuck Norris don't try stuff on, he buys it and returns it when it don't fit.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

my hair hangs done in my eyes. its not going to be super short, or and i have really thick hair. im going to try and cut it it would take off 2.5 inches


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

no my hair is just a buzz cut that grew out


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I wouldn't mind riding with her


That's if you could keep up.
















Now back on topic!!!


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

Dumbest Post Ever


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Hmmm... at least you are not wearing lycras in the pic. It would have been very ghay...
> 
> Btw. The girl looks hot.


that girl's NOT hot. That's probably because you mexicans have ugly women, so some random girl appears hot to you...


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I do a little "man-scaping" to make my shorts fit better.....next question.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

If you cut it like this you could sell your helmet cos you'd already have one...


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> Yeah, I do a little "man-scaping" to make my shorts fit better.....next question.


mAN-sCAPING BEST USE OF A HYPHEN EVAR!


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

chumbox said:


> If you cut it like this you could sell your helmet cos you'd already have one...


yeah just put lots of gel in it before you go riding...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

now that is a light helmet right there.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

keep ur hair because when you are older you might lose it.....buy a larger helmet

why does it cost 40 more to exchange it???


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

kitsapfreerider said:


> Hey everyone i just got my 661 flight today and its a large and a little tight, my hair is about 3.5 inches long in the front and a little shorter in the back. Would cutting my hair down to 1 inch in the front and a half in the back fix the helmet being tight??


when i shave my head, all my helmets fit looser..
so yea, it'll make a big difference in fit.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Cut your damn hair,..... Hippie!

But seriously,.... I have no idea if it will work or not. I have never had long hair.


----------



## doc-ock (Jan 21, 2005)

dude, cut your hair even if your helmet fits! that's one fugly haircut!


----------



## Intenserider2 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dude, there is an easy solution. You can keep your hair and your helmet will fit. Get a mullet! All of your hair will be intact and outside of your helmet.


----------



## psycoben (Feb 5, 2008)

my helmet is to big since i cut my hair


----------



## theOtherMrT (Jul 17, 2004)

psycoben said:


> my helmet is to big since i cut my hair


shoulda saved your old hair and taped it inside the helm to make it fit


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

eewww~~ ewww!!! ewww~~~ i am jusht so *giggles* giddy with curiosity as to what you did with your flowing locks of hair!!!!11!!!!1!!! did you cut those wonderthful thiangs or what???????????? DO TELL!!! b4 and after pics would be splendid.                                    
- Bruce


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Shave yer balls b!tch so so you can stuff your swollen ***** in your lycra. Now go on and get the fvck outta here with stupid questions like that.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

lols. balls are pre-shorn, homey. i kan pm you some pics? yes? no? ok... we'lll just leave it at that. i just .. oh my, i just gotta know how this HOLE helmet thingy wangy turns out!

i like that we're all ok with talking about these kinds of issues now .. well, you know, now that California is all cool with us marrying eachother and all. *ggiggles*. 

emmm... i gottta go shave something so something else can fit in it. i just *silly* will let you go figurin' on what that is *winks* *teehee*


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

p.ssssssssssssssssssssssss..joel, I'll be @ mammoth sat/sun next weekend if you wanna check out my freshly shaved sack / lycra jumpsuit. 

MIDDLE FINGER ALL THE WAY UP IN THA AIR DOG!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> Shave yer balls b!tch so so you can stuff your swollen ***** in your lycra. Now go on and get the fvck outta here with stupid questions like that.


my pants are a little tight...I did that and it didn't work.....but at this one bar....guys always buy me drinks if I wear my tight DH shorts


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

I'd cut my helmet to make my hair fit better. And have shaved the rear of a liner to make room for my ponytail knot!:thumbsup: 

And Shiver, you go to the wrong bars! :nono:


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> I wouldn't mind riding her..... I mean.... riding with her


Sorry, but that's not a girl. Crying game, anyone?

gheyest thread evar.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Deweydude said:
 

> I
> 
> And Shiver, you go to the wrong bars! :nono:


2 dollar specials, but for some reason there is never women in the place, the guys all look very clean cut....should I be worried????


----------

